# Help with a leaking Atty (Berserker MTL)



## CJB85 (27/3/19)

Hi Guys

My Berserker was re-wicked and filled at a shop yesterday, but has started leaking this morning.
I first saw it on the AF holes, but has leaked so badly that it has gone between the atty and mod, even getting into the 510 connection threads. I have also gotten some of the juice pooling up into the drip tip.

Is there a way to salvage the situation without stripping, cleaning and re-wicking?


----------



## Silver (27/3/19)

Sorry to hear this @CJB85 

I dont know the Berserker but I doubt you can rectify this without rewicking. 
My suggestion is to open it up and clean it all.
Check if all the seals are in place - or if there is a part missing - that can happen.

I dont know the deck and the wicking situation with this tank - but sometimes if you don't wick it correctly and position the wick ends correctly (i.e. covering the juice flow area properly) , it can lead to juice leaking. 

You can try turning it upside down and blowing into the drip tip - covering the rest of the atty with toilet paper. That might get rid of the juice that is in the system where its not supposed to be. And then refill (say halfway) and close correctly - just to see if on the outside chance that might work - 

but I doubt it 

I think you need to open it up , take a photo of the current wick situation - and then post that picture here so the Berserker experts can check it out for you and try advise how to wick it better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (27/3/19)

No way to salvage. If it’s leaking than it wasn’t wicked properly. I prefer to wick my own atty’s as I am better at it then staff at a vape shop. 

Now is the time for you to learn how to wick your own atty’s. 

You need to clean out your 510 connection on your mod ASAP. Use toilet paper or run the risk of damaging your mod permanently. Only a squonk mod has a sealed 510 connection. 

Another piece of advise I like to give is to take your RTA off the mod of night when not in use. Stand the RTA upside down on its drip tip, that way if your RTA leaks on the mod you are there to see it happen immediately instead of getting a surprise the next morning.


----------



## CJB85 (27/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> No way to salvage. If it’s leaking than it wasn’t wicked properly. I prefer to wick my own atty’s as I am better at it then staff at a vape shop.
> 
> Now is the time for you to learn how to wick your own atty’s.
> 
> ...



I got to the 510 with toilet paper the moment I saw liquid between the mod and the tank (common sense just said that liquid should not be anywhere near the connection with the electronics). I will take the tank apart when I get home and post a picture of the wicking, I am just waiting for a re-stock of the toolkit I want, then it is go-go-go on trying my hand at wicking my own builds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob (27/3/19)

CJB85 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My Berserker was re-wicked and filled at a shop yesterday, but has started leaking this morning.
> I first saw it on the AF holes, but has leaked so badly that it has gone between the atty and mod, even getting into the 510 connection threads. I have also gotten some of the juice pooling up into the drip tip.
> ...


Hi @CJB85  Beserkers are notorious for leaking when refilled which is exactly why i parted with my first recently got a v1.5 and had the same problem when refilling  leaks all over the place I was just about to part with this one too when i remembered a trick i read somewhere  when refilling take the atty of the mod, close the airflow, refill, pop upside down, open airflow, wait a couple of seconds, turn right side up, and Bob's ur uncle  i have tried and it works a charmapparently equalizes the pressure in the tank don't know how it works but it does 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dooky (27/3/19)

Try removing the o-ring on the top cap


----------



## Dooky (27/3/19)

Solved 99% of the leaking on my SO’s 22mm berserker


----------



## CJB85 (28/3/19)

Took it apart, this is what the wicking looks like:


----------



## CJB85 (28/3/19)

I dried everything off, checked the seals and gently nudged those protruding tips of the cotton into the wells (trying not to compact the cotton, but leaving a little gap). Then I put everything back together and filled it halfway using the little upside down trick mentioned above.
I have done about 10 puffs now, I have some gurgle, but no leaking so far, will see what happens once the wick has had to work a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (28/3/19)

Trust me she won't leak 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugi (28/3/19)

Lift coil up just a tad. Rewick. Cut wick to outside of deck, say a mm outside of deck. Gently stuff cotton in juice holes. If it feels to tight remove thin abit and try again. Iam by no means a pro. But this works for me. Also make sure cotton not to tight in the coil. But 1st make sure the coil is a bit higher....


----------

